# Hotel nightmare



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

So I had a coaching course to attend in Birmingham on the weekend and as I live in Exeter decided to go up Saturday and stay overnight. Went on laterooms.com as I have used them loads of times and never had a problem. Found a 4* hotel 10 Mins From the centre thought ideal. When we arrived at 10pm there were drunk locals at the bar/ reception people smoking inside the door... We got our room key went up and it was boiling hot as if the heating had been on. The room was dated dirty and not as described. We had to leave due to the heat of the room as after 40 mins of our 1 year old going mental it hadn't cool and he wasn't going to sleep. I spoke the the receptionist and explained it wasn't as advertised and that we weren't staying. My partner emailed politely and was fobbed off in a reply. I have sent a sterner email suggesting that their advertising was misleading and the accreditation they claim to have was false. My question is do I have a case against the royal george hotel Birmingham?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

How are you saying it wasn't as advertised? Just the fact that it was a bit grimy or did they state air con and they didn't have it for example?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this the hotel?

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...e_Hotel-Birmingham_West_Midlands_England.html

I'd never just go by the reviews/rating on sites like LateRooms, always worth checking the likes of TripAdvisor.

Did you get any pictures of the room?


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Jenny19 said:


> How are you saying it wasn't as advertised? Just the fact that it was a bit grimy or did they state air con and they didn't have it for example?


Sorry should have said the room was advertised as having a "raindance power shower" wide screen wall mounted TV and the hotel being 4*. The shower was a standard shower that my local swimming pool had about 10 years ago also wasn't very powerful the TV standard and it was nothing like any 4* hotel I've stayed in...


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just go mad at the managers, try and get an email address for somebody at the top and moan at them. Speak to late rooms too because if they are advertising it as all that, they shouldn't be, it's misleading.
I ended up staying at a ****hole of a supposed 4* hotel that was so bad we couldn't actually sleep there, ended up getting most of my money back, but it ruined my birthday


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You'll just have to put this one down to experience. From what I have read you have confirmed what has been stated in various reviews. I take these reviews with a pinch of salt (some punters are never happy) , in this case though the negatives are overwhelming, definitely a place I'd avoid, had you read them so would have you.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not as advertised, I'd just go at them for being crap & would expect my money back.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I read them afterwards and was really annoyed I hadn't before. But surely there's a case for my money back ?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mike_Wizz said:


> So I had a coaching course to attend in Birmingham on the weekend and as I live in Exeter decided to go up Saturday and stay overnight. Went on laterooms.com as I have used them loads of times and never had a problem. Found a 4* hotel 10 Mins From the centre thought ideal. When we arrived at 10pm there were drunk locals at the bar/ reception people smoking inside the door... We got our room key went up and it was boiling hot as if the heating had been on. The room was dated dirty and not as described. We had to leave due to the heat of the room as after 40 mins of our 1 year old going mental it hadn't cool and he wasn't going to sleep. I spoke the the receptionist and explained it wasn't as advertised and that we weren't staying. My partner emailed politely and was fobbed off in a reply. I have sent a sterner email suggesting that their advertising was misleading and the accreditation they claim to have was false. My question is do I have a case against the royal george hotel Birmingham?


A quick look on tripadvisors says its a hole, 22% would go back says it all to me. These online travel companies service is poor but i would contact them and ask the best way forward :thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't people read reviews before they go places these day?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

A review is there to advise and prewarn, but it doesn't give any excuse for a grotty hotel to be advertising as a plush 4*


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

I very much doubt the review is authentic, it will either be last years 4* or they will have bribed the inspector, the * rating means everything to a hotel.

If it was genuinely grotty and mucky it would not achieve a 4* rating.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

The star rating is purely based on facilities - you could have a really pleasant stay at a 2* hotel and a terrible stay at a 7* hotel. 
Having said that, it sounds like the place wasn't for for purpose so I'd say you have good grounds for a complaint. Take it as far as you can with the hotel, if they're part of a chain or franchise then contact the head office.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mike_Wizz said:


> Yeah I read them afterwards and was really annoyed I hadn't before. But surely there's a case for my money back ?


Did you pay by credit card?

If you did and have pictures to back up your claims then I would raise a claim with them.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Just go nuts at them.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I foolishly didn't pay on credit card wish I had will be in future. We've had progress, my other half posted on laterooms.com Facebook page and we have be assigned a person to deal with it due to the post they have been in contact with the hotel and there have been noises from their side which sounded like desperate attempts not to give in. Hopefully I can get something back for it .


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mike_Wizz said:


> Unfortunately I foolishly didn't pay on credit card wish I had will be in future. We've had progress, my other half posted on laterooms.com Facebook page and we have be assigned a person to deal with it due to the post they have been in contact with the hotel and there have been noises from their side which sounded like desperate attempts not to give in. Hopefully I can get something back for it .


Good stuff, got through the supplier (laterooms) is always the best bet :thumb:


----------



## Fizzleh (Apr 2, 2014)

I always use hotels.com, I think you get a free night after your 8th or 10th stay


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't book a hotel without spending 10 minutes reading a few review sites. The possible issues aren't worth not doing a little research. 

You should never expect one to fall that far short though.


----------

